# Looking for Jeff Finer



## brewdude (Dec 23, 2004)

I recently heard that a friend of mine (jeff finer) moved to California in the early 90's and rode for a team. I'd like to contact him to catch up. If anyone knows him or how I might contact him I'd appreciate it.


----------

